# Maiquel Falcao entices brawl, friend and fighter Kaue Mena in critical condition



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/7/8/45...ran-maiquel-falcao-knocked-out-by-2x4-in-wild






*Maiquel Falcao bit off more than he could chew. Check out the video for further evidence. It's not every day you see something like this.
*
Recent Bellator Middleweight title challenger Maiquel Falcao got more than he bargained for at a gas station in Brazil. According to footage uncovered by Band Santa Catarina, the situation was instigated when Falcao approached a female at the counter. Whatever he said was not appreciated and Falcao played with fire by throwing his beverage at her as she walked away.

It all leads up to a huge confrontation where several other men showed up to defend the lady's honor, sparking a huge brawl. Falcao is seen blasting several people inside and then the film cuts to outside where the street fight continues, and this time with weapons.

Falcao's friend and fellow mixed martial arts (MMA) fighter Kaue Mena (7-0 1 NC) is then leveled with a 2x4 and viciously battered with follow-up strikes and kicks to the head on the ground. According to Bloody Elbow, he is still in critical condition at the intensive care unit of Hospital do Coração.

Falcao competed once in Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC), defeating Gerald Harris before his release due to trouble with the law back home (shocking). He was picked up by Bellator and proceeded to win the season six middleweight tournament. In his most recent effort, he came up short against Alexander Shlemenko in a title fight, losing via second round knockout at Bellator 88 this past February.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just watched that. Crazy stuff. No reason to beat on a guy like that after he is out, no reason to be fighting in the street to begin with, really. Its a shame that some guy just got seriously hurt over some bullshit.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Brutal.

Those that levelled Mena have got to be looking at serious time.

Sure Falcao, brought the trouble on but kicking a guy when he's out is low.

I counted it... 8 punches, 2 kicks and 2 run up soccer kicks to an already unconscious guy. I'm surprised he's not dead.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Where was Falcao at...was he laying on the ground too. Mena was backing up his friend...really sad. Been through so many of those...I know exactly how it goes down. People don't understand what a street fight is like and that my friend is what it is. 

Being a pro fighter gives you a big advantage, but not when you're outnumbered with the opposition using weapons.

Hope this doesn't end his career. Falcao should help pay for the bills since he did instigate it unless they somehow get the culprits.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

That was brutal, but also very typical of real fighting. People should avoid fights, even if it bruises their ego. You just never know what it is going to escalate into. Ask Trayvon Martin about that. And even the winners suffer consequences. Ask George Zimmerman about that.

Warning: Being a dick can lead to bodily harm.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nobody will be serving no time for this. Brazil...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Where did Falcao go?

That guy on the floor got brutalised. You've got to be some sort of sick **** to continue beating a guy who is out cold.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The guy from the gas station said it's not the 1st time Falcao provoques trouble there...what a dick!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> The guy from the gas station said it's not the 1st time Falcao provoques trouble there...what a dick!


And people like you probably are happy this happened to falcao and his poor friend who is in a coma now because you think they might have some character flaws. Bottom is those 2 whores overreacted to being pushed and they got there ***gy cowardly boy toys to fight in the most disgusting ways possible including using weapons, cheap shots, outnumbering their opponents and hitting and unconscious man into a coma.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Falcao barely touched her and then his mate is the one that gets almost murdered. This is all ******* disgusting and Falcao should not be touching random women but this was certainly not deserved. I hope justice is served.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> And people like you probably are happy this happened to falcao and his poor friend who is in a coma now because you think they might have some character flaws. Bottom is those 2 whores overreacted to being pushed and they got there ***gy cowardly boy toys to fight in the most disgusting ways possible including using weapons, cheap shots, outnumbering their opponents and hitting and unconscious man into a coma.


Here's the lesson for today, boy...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conjecture

Go read it, try to understand it and stop doing it. It's not cool.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes Owns, there was no need for that attack.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Yes Owns, there was no need for that attack.


I like how you take the scumbag's side, amdm really is a model citizen and poster right? he comes into this thread and out of all the things he could have said it was falcao is a dick instead of how bad and cowardly the other party was and feeling very sorry for falcaos now comatose thread. I'm in the right clearly so whatever


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was thinking about this fight at work before I got into a confrontation with a skunk. I know bad joke...but it's true. Skunk jumped out of nowhere and hissed at me so I threw a garbage bag at it then it proceeded to spray me...minutes later I run into another which I proceeded to throw an orange cone at, then a third later. Lesson learned do not provoke skunks. 

Anyways, felt really bad for his homie there. It looks like Falcao was already down so it was only him battling the rest of em...that's why they beat em up so bad afterwards out of adrenaline and frustration. Punches were one thing, but kicking em after then another. Fight should have been over once they got KOed. The fact they followed up like that means some serious payback even though it was Falcao that instigated the whole thing. 

I'ma lay it out like this. Those guys will be dead or put in comas themselves by the end of the year. Therefore they'd be wise to get out of dodge cuz they're on candid camera. 

I think Falcao is crazy enough to do it too knowing full well he put his own life and worse his friend's life in peril. The correct play would have been to call for back up and wait for them to arrive while inside.

Otherwise before the brawl went outside proceed by grabbing a squeegee or anything useful inside the gas station like a Sobe bottle. Hell I would have filled up two hot coffees and eliminate one or two right off the bat. They would never have arrived in time, but they would be able to search for them. When shit like that happens rest assured those guys will be bragging about it to their friends. Girls would be texting their girlfriends and mutual friends of Falcao/Mena will hear it eventually through the grapevine finding out the exact peeps. Then they'll be hunted down. It's the way it works. It's a point of no return. They should have just let it go after the KO. Karma swings both ways.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I like how you take the scumbag's side, amdm really is a model citizen and poster right? he comes into this thread and out of all the things he could have said it was falcao is a dick instead of how bad and cowardly the other party was and feeling very sorry for falcaos now comatose thread. I'm in the right clearly so whatever


No, He gave us a brief transcription of what the garage guy said. 

I'm not taking any sides but you brought an attack to a thread that did not warrant it, regardless off your previous fallings out with him.


Anyhow, back on track.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Oldest lesson of cause and effect in the world. Don't start no shit, won't be no shit. I have a strong feeling Mena and his family wished Falcao had finally learned this lesson.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

There will be payback. Falcao is a crazy mother f'r. I'm not even crazy but when i saw my friend get knocked out, head bouncing off the concrete, and him just sitting there shaking.. then another guy came up and kicked him in the head, i went into a rage and had very little control of myself until it was all over. When someone does that to a(probably his best) friend, they will pay one way or the other. Rest assured.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Falcao is an idiot for putting his hands on a woman, especially as a professional fighter. This isn't the first incident we've heard of regarding Falcao and stirring up trouble. The man is a whack-job. That said, his idiocy doesn't condone the vicious attack of his friend. Punching and kicking an unconscious man takes about as much intestinal fortitude as putting one's hands on a woman.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Brazilians are vicious! That was a brutal beating. Hope the guy is okay.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Dang rough neighborhood. Won't be starting any fights in Brazil that's for sure.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

*Former UFc man Falcao in street brawl*







http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_y859xp0vac

Not sure if I embedded this right. Also be nice to have a brazilian translate a bit of the audio, hard to tell if Falcao is the guy that gets poleaxed


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

looks like that.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like his fight team showed him the door


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...cao-kaue-mena-kicked-off-renovacao-fight-team



> Following a public brawl caught on tape, Bellator middleweight Maiquel Falcao (31-6 MMA, 3-1 BFC) and undefeated featherweight Kaue Mena (7-0) have been kicked off their MMA team.
> 
> Marcelo Brigadeiro, who heads the Renovacao Fight Team in Balneario Camboriu, Santa Catarina, Brazil, today issued a statement that said the fighters' behavior was not compatible with his team's philosophy.
> 
> ...


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Threads merged, nevermind!


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_y859xp0vac
> 
> Not sure if I embedded this right. Also be nice to have a brazilian translate a bit of the audio, hard to tell if Falcao is the guy that gets poleaxed


I call bs on the guys running up and kicking the dude when he's obviously out of it. The guy with the club is also a dick, having been on the wrong side of a sucker punch more than once, him running around hitting guys when they can't see it coming, is just wrong. Hopefully they find him in an alley with that bat up his ass.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dave-stjohn said:


> I call bs on the guys running up and kicking the dude when he's obviously out of it. The guy with the club is also a dick, having been on the wrong side of a sucker punch more than once, him running around hitting guys when they can't see it coming, is just wrong. Hopefully they find him in an alley with that bat up his ass.


agreed.

But that's what wussies do in a street fight.. And 80% are wussies in a street fight. They have no honor.

I broke my orbital bone once because of a sucker punch.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Read about this the other day and saw it in the bellator section. Falco is a real dumb ass for smacking that girl. He's a professional athlete who competes against other monsters as a caged fighter, so he should know better than to smack a girl in her face. 

I think the guys who came in to defend the girl had the right to kick his ass, but using those wooden clubs is wrong on all levels, and mercilessly beating the guys head in once he's unconscious is as low as you can go. 

Now that's why I avoid street fights at all cost. You never know if the other guy is willing to kill you, and by the time you realize they are, I would guess it's usually too late. 

The only shame in all this is that his buddy who was defending him is the one in a comma and in all honesty, he might never wake up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Threads Merged*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Terrible timing to release them publicly. It should have been done behind closed doors especially for Mena. Dude is in the fricken coma because he was BACKING HIS FRIEND completely outnumbered. That's honor at a very high level and took a massive beating for it. 

Falcao...Falcao. Can't take the hood out of em...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Are you guys serious? If some guy tried to backhander my girlfriend or my mum or even a female cousin or something, I'd do the exact same.

You guys are acting like they should just duke it out? Yeah random guys. After a dude tries to backhander your woman, just square go with a high level MMA fighter. Have fun with that. Falcao, a guy I know nothing about, deserved what Mena got.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

You don't almost kill someone because they barely touch your woman. That sh*i*t is f*u*cking retarded.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you guys serious? If some guy tried to backhander my girlfriend or my mum or even a female cousin or something, I'd do the exact same.
> 
> You guys are acting like they should just duke it out? Yeah random guys. After a dude tries to backhander your woman, just square go with a high level MMA fighter. Have fun with that. Falcao, a guy I know nothing about, deserved what Mena got.


Yeah I'm gonna disagree. Fight by all means. My guess is the dude didn't know he was getting into it with a professional so throw that justification for a weapon out the window. Also, you would punch a guy lying unconscious 8 times in the head and then soccer kick him? You have some issues brah.

Falcao is a complete dispshit. In no world is that amount of ass kicking to critical condition acceptable. MMA fighter or not.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you guys serious? If some guy tried to backhander my girlfriend or my mum or even a female cousin or something, I'd do the exact same.
> 
> You guys are acting like they should just duke it out? Yeah random guys. After a dude tries to backhander your woman, just square go with a high level MMA fighter. Have fun with that. Falcao, a guy I know nothing about, deserved what Mena got.


You should know man, punishment is usually proportionate to what was committed.

Falcao instigated. Her friends could have yelled at him and told em to show some respect. After they got knocked out it should have been the end of it. Mind you that was a knockout from a 2x4 with FULL FORCE. Seen someone get knocked down with a bat before and another with his head split open with a pool of blood and that was it. They did not follow up because they were done. 

Only if Falcao brutalized that girl would they deserve more. 
They could have beaten Mena eventually. He was holding his own.

Overall though just really sad. This type of scenario happens all the time. Actually remember that incident with that dude who cold clocked a girl and got beat up by Roger Huerta. Maybe there's an argument there, but you know what I mean. What Falcao did was a dipshit move. It's just too bad it went overboard.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Terrible timing to release them publicly. It should have been done behind closed doors especially for Mena. Dude is in the fricken coma because he was BACKING HIS FRIEND completely outnumbered. That's honor at a very high level and took a massive beating for it.
> 
> Falcao...Falcao. Can't take the hood out of em...


Yes. Releasing them is fine, but not this way. It's not very honorable (in particular when naming lacking honor and respect as the reason) to do that publicly first without the one guy even able to notice, because he is in coma. That looked not really like a move out of believe in martial arts honor, but much more only to keep away bad talk from the school.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

There are plenty of people in this world who would have shot Falcao or stabbed him to death for less than throwing his drink in someone's face.

I can't see how Falcao can walk around with a self satisfied smirk as if he's doing something extremely smart and badass by placing his life and the life of his friends in jeopardy with his behavior.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> You don't almost kill someone because they barely touch your woman. That sh*i*t is f*u*cking retarded.


It's not just barely touching, he threw his drink full in her face without her so much as touching him.

Not saying how far they took it was right in any way, but Falcao was looking for trouble and deserved a mild beatdown at least.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

*Dana White confirms Maiquel Falcao's 2011 UFC release due to assaulting woman*



> by John Morgan on Jul 11, 2013 at 12:10 am ET
> UFC President Dana White has seen the gruesome video that shows MMA fighters Kaue Mena (7-0) and Maiquel Falcao (31-6 MMA, 3-1 BFC) savagely beaten, and he's as disgusted as anyone at the brutal attack. But he admits he's not completely surprised that Falcao appears to be at least partially responsible for igniting the incident.
> 
> "This whole situation is really unfortunate," White told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "All you can do is just hope Kaue Mena's health continues to improve. But I have to be honest and tell you it really bugs me that it's being reported that Maiquel Falcao is a UFC fighter. We let him go back in 2011 for the same reason. We found out he had a charge on his record for hitting a woman, and we cut him because of that."
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/07/dana-white-confirms-maiquel-falcaos-2011-ufc-release-due-to-assaulting-woman


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I WOULD or would be able to do what the guys did. But at the end of the day that is the kind of critical condition someone can expect to get put in if they try to backhander someone's GF.I know the guy who got done in wasn't the guy who committed it, but the guys turned up and seen a group of guys, and a girl was saying "He tried to hit me" to probably her brother or BF. You can understand that all was in the dude's head was destroying the guy who committed it, and he would have just flipped the fuk out. I think to pick the guys who kicked the fuk out of the others as the disgusting ones here is taking how offensive that was lightly.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I WOULD or would be able to do what the guys did. But at the end of the day that is the kind of critical condition someone can expect to get put in if they try to backhander someone's GF.I know the guy who got done in wasn't the guy who committed it, but the guys turned up and seen a group of guys, and a girl was saying "He tried to hit me" to probably her brother or BF. You can understand that all was in the dude's head was destroying the guy who committed it, and he would have just flipped the fuk out. I think to pick the guys who kicked the fuk out of the others as the disgusting ones here is taking how offensive that was lightly.


I guess most people wouldn't have said much, if they'd given them just a sound beating, maybe knocking them unconcious. And most people did state that they think Falcao is a dick. But keeping on knocking on an unconcious opponent and then even returning after a period of time to soccer kick him in the head is just on a different level. That's attempted murder. And that for throwing his beverage at a girl¿


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's not just barely touching, he threw his drink full in her face without her so much as touching him.
> 
> Not saying how far they took it was right in any way, but Falcao was looking for trouble and deserved a mild beatdown at least.


Sometimes in life you have to take the high road to avoid doing stupid things. It's always hard in the heat of the moment, but I feel like I would have analysed the situation, realised it was Maiquel Falcao and then gotten the **** out of there.

Yeah, they were protecting their girl/sister/female friend, but now (if justice is served) they won't be around to protect the women and children anymore. Now there's possibly no father figure on those households and a potential murder on their consciences. All because they couldn't keep their cool.

Responding like that is very short sighted.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> Sometimes in life you have to take the high road to avoid doing stupid things. It's always hard in the heat of the moment, but I feel like I would have analysed the situation, realised it was Maiquel Falcao and then gotten the **** out of there.
> 
> Yeah, they were protecting their girl/sister/female friend, but now (if justice is served) they won't be around to protect the women and children anymore. Now there's possibly no father figure on those households and a potential murder on their consciences. All because they couldn't keep their cool.
> 
> Responding like that is very short sighted.


So it's only up to the guys who swarmed to take the high road? Falcao is under no such obligation to not do stupid shit in the first place, because he's an mma fighter? Good luck preaching the high road to the hood.

As I said, beating the other guy who wasn't even at fault to the point of hospitalization and while unconcious is too far, but both parties were stupid, and thats what happens in the hood.

There is no guarantee that justice will be served, in fact it is quite unlikely in the developing world. I really hope they do get it because they deserve it badly. However, I've lived many years in India, Thailand, South America etc. and the cops most likely don't give a crap and see shit like this every day. If they actually identify the culprits it might even boil down to who can pay them off more. Heck you live in Thailand rt now, which is the relatively safest of the lot, how much justice do you think you'll get if you start shit in the wrong neighborhood? 

The only "high road" in such places is to not start shit in the first place, give everyone respect by default and only fight as a very last resort in self defense. They don't care about mma creds, they'll just run across the street and bring back their knives, bats and worse.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think a lot of guys are forgetting that Falcao is a HIGH LEVEL PROFESSIONAL FIGHTER. Anyone complaining that other guys used a board to beat them up needs to realize that Falcao and his buddy train on a daily basis to **** people up. I do agree however that they went too far with his friend though.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

The law here in Portugal states that if you have a high degree on martial arts (any one) and enter a fight, you can be charged on attack with deadly weapon.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

AmdM said:


> The law here in Portugal states that if you have a high degree on martial arts (any one) and enter a fight, you can be charged on attack with deadly weapon.


Are you sure that it's not an urban legend¿ Where I live that was what people used to say also, but actually reading the laws there was nothing in it and it proved to be an urban legend.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> Are you sure that it's not an urban legend¿ Where I live that was what people used to say also, but actually reading the laws there was nothing in it and it proved to be an urban legend.


I do remember that Tyson's fists were categorized as deadly weapons. To some extent it is true. 

Note to other poster. Even though Falcao instigated they were attacked by the group of guys first. These type of scenarios happen all the time with varying results. Always the same common denominator though...GIRLS & BRAVADO.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

There is no law specifically stating a martial artists hands are weapons, but a judge has determined hands to be deadly weapons before:

http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/20...-feet-are-deadly-weapons-in-road-rage-attack/



> Meanwhile, in Coral Gables, Fla., it doesn’t pay to dwaddle at an intersection when the light turns green, at least when a professional MMA fighter is in the car behind you. Two pool men got into a road rage argument with Fernando Rodrigues (pictured) on Tuesday, that ended with Rodrigues, a Brazilian ju-jitzu fighter who served two tours in Iraq, allegedly pistol-whipping one of the men. Juan Uribe, in the face. Rodrigues also put Uribe in an MMA hold on the side of the road, and punched Uribe’s partner, Michael Caccavella, through the open window of Caccavelle’s truck.
> 
> Palm Beach Post:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

That guy in the red is a bitch when Falcoe gets hit and gets dazed and then drops one guy he stops the fight and then looks like gets a 2 x 4 and hits Falcoes friend in the back. Also try some ******* Tds shit my professor teaches a street takedown like every class u can't tackle a guy coming at u with a 2x 4.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Dang rough neighborhood. Won't be starting any fights in Brazil that's for sure.


Yes, you better don't!

After getting physically attacked by a football player for a red card and stabbing that player with a knife, a referee gets stoned and stabbed to death by a raging mob of spectators, then quartered with a sickle and finally his beheaded head gets placed on a spike in the middle of a football game:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-Angry-fans-head-stake-stabbing-player.html


----------

